# Sehr leises Netzteil



## Knogle (7. Februar 2017)

Ich gruesse euch liebe Community,

In meinem PC laeuft aktuell eigentlich alles Semi-Passiv, jedoch habe ich hier noch ein Netzteil vom Typ BeQuiet System Power 7 450W, was nun im Vergleich zum restlichen PC doch schon stoerend laut ist.

Kennt jemand eventuell ein Netzteil, in der Klasse 300-450W, was eventuell passiv, oder zumindest leiser als 34db(A) ist?

Bitte um Rat

MfG


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. Februar 2017)

Auf das E10 dürfte das zutreffen...


----------



## Knogle (8. Februar 2017)

Gibts da eventuell nen Test Lautstaerke betreffend?


----------



## Maqama (8. Februar 2017)

Knogle schrieb:


> Gibts da eventuell nen Test Lautstaerke betreffend?



Nach 30 Sekunden bei Google:

Be quiet! Straight Power 10 im Test: 500-Watt-Netzteil mit DC-DC-Technik (Seite 6) - ComputerBase

Das 400W Modell sollte noch nen ticken leiser sein.
Das wirst du nicht raushören, die sind echt sehr leise.

be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Schnupfer1 (8. Februar 2017)

Wenn Du unhörbar willst, kommt nur das Enermax Digifanless in Frage.
Das ist aber scheißen Teuer. Aber wenn Geld keine Rolle Spielt ist das das beste was geht
Ich hätte das auch wenn Es nicht gerade nicht Lieferbar gewesen wäre.

Enermax Digifanless  550W ATX 2.4 in Netzteile & USV: Netzteile | heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## hellm (8. Februar 2017)

EVGA SuperNOVA 550W G3 Power Supply Review | Efficiency, Differential Temperature and Noise
Sehr, sehr stabile Spannungen ud kaum messbare Restwelligkeit. Sehr leise ist es auch.


----------



## Pu244 (9. Februar 2017)

Schnupfer1 schrieb:


> [FONT=&]Wenn Du unhörbar willst, kommt nur das Enermax Digifanless in Frage.[/FONT][FONT=&]
> Das ist aber scheißen Teuer. Aber wenn Geld keine Rolle Spielt ist das das beste was geht
> [/FONT][FONT=&]Ich hätte das auch wenn Es nicht gerade nicht Lieferbar gewesen wäre.
> 
> ...



Die passiven von Superflower sind ebenfalls absolut leise, aber deutlich billiger.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Februar 2017)

Schnupfer1 schrieb:


> [FONT=&]Wenn Du unhörbar willst,


musst du den Rechner abschalten, denn auch ohne Lüfter macht ein Netzteil Krach, je nach Gerät mehr oder weniger...

Und Lüfterlose machen z.T. mehr 'Elektronischen Krach' als belüftete Netzteile, insbesondere im unteren Bereich. Bauartbedingt das ist....


----------

